# No port updates over csup?



## bojinov (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi guys,

I am looking at http://www.freshports.org/commits.php and ports seem to be updated, but I receive no updates over cvs I have both 8.3 and 9.0 and none of them update.

I use *csup -g -L2 ports-supfile* and European mirrors

Release is set to cvs and tag is .[dot]

It stopped updating few days ago.


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 16, 2012)

See this thread.  Also, csup, while it will still work (for now?) since ports have been moved to svn, you might want to take a look at portsnap().


----------

